# wade boots?



## bigfisher12 (Aug 16, 2012)

So im fairly new to the wade fishing world and was wondering if wade boots and ray guards are really something thats needed to fish the flats around port a and aransas?
Any advise would be great!!


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

*Yes on Wade Boots and Guards*

I was floundering this last weekend from my boat in Matagorda. I counted close to 100 sting rays in a couple of miles. So I wear them and recommend them. I do put a pair of crew socks on to keep them from rubbing my feet.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Everlast ray guards are a must.


----------



## BBBGP (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes. Everlast and slide your feet. I and pretty dang good at sliding my feet but just like everyone else......I still step in holes.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Simms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfisher12 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Guess I will be going shopping


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

*ray guard vs regular...*

I have both the ray guard flats boots and the regular flats boots made by everlast... I never wear the ray guards unless I have waders on because they are too heavy and annoying, they also run big so if you get them I would get a size smaller. If you want full protection and your legs to be jacked by the end of summer get the ray guard boots with the shin protectors (pretty heavy though)... I don't see the point in buying the ray guards that are ankle high.. Just extra weight and useless imo. Always shuffle your feet and you'll be good.


----------



## dhrmx (Jul 27, 2013)

i just use simms; light waders, shuffle and take my time.
no problems.


----------

